# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Ma-ja  - ndarja prozë 2010

## shigjeta

*Ma-ja
*

Spitalin e zuri mbrëmja . Si çdo objekt tjetër me korridore dhe hapësira të ngushta, iu deshën dritat artificiale që ta ndriçonin. Errësira strukej në çdo qoshe, ku drita e neonëve nuk mund të hynte. Nata e pandriçuar
e qiellit nuk jepte asnjë shpresë përmes yjesh dhe hëna ishte larg nga ditët e saj të shkëlqimit.

Pas kaq ditësh, isha familjarizuar me zbrazëtinë  dhe tingujt po kaq bosh të këtyre koridoreve. Tymosja cigare e shihja tufa njerëzish që hynin vrulltazi pa trokitur. Pas pak minutash, bënim shoqëri tymi e shtëllunga mërzie me duhan në të njëjtin vend.
Gojët ishin gati të filloni vajin e tyre të shfryrjes. Shtresime të pafundme shqetësimi dëgjoja ankueshëm gjithandej. Dhe si çdokush që dëgjon shumë, por i dhemb vetëm halli i vet, mërmërisja  ç`ti bësh, kur të zë. !
Spitalet janë parafjala e ferrit, - i thashë një mesoburri në kohën tymosjes, -në dyert e tyre, gjen përherë nga një fillim të një fundi.
Shoqëruesi i mërzisë dhe i tymit më pa në heshtje, dhe krejt i zhytur në mendime mu përgjigjej me një pyetje. Më pyeti se ç`punë bëja...
-Jam mësues, - i thashë.
Reagimi i tij qe vinte nga përzierja e habisë me absurdin, më bëri të qeshja. Si për t`u siguruar, më ripyeti:
-Vërtet, mësues?!
 -Kështu kam punuar deri tani, - i thashë. -Më tutje nuk e di.
Doja që t`i vija fre të qeshurit tim, pasi kisha një periudhë relativisht të gjatë  në spital e ngjaja me një ferrëtar i dalë nga skëterrat e xhehnemit me mjekrrën që më ishte dëndësuar. Vetullat e kërleshura bënin shoqëri me xhoket të hedhura njëra mbi tjetrën, për të përballur temperaturat e ulta të natës.
Ai heshtte  meje. Dëgjohej vetëm thithja dhe nxjerrja e tymit.
Pastaj krejt papritur nisi të më tregonte, si për të dalë nga sehiri ku kishte rënë tymbiseda. Më tregoi për humbjet dhe fitoret e tij, për vuajtjet e jetës. Pak nga pak tempi i bisedës ra, deri sa citoi me vetullat ngritur se jeta jashtë këtyre dyerve kishte një lumturi dhe liri të paskajshme...

Ditët filluan t`i ngjanin njëra-tjerës dhe unë u bëra si shtëpisë me situata të tilla. Me pritjet, shfryrjet, telefonatat, përjargiet e vajtueshme... Dhe deri tek lamtumira e përqafimet me tufa urimesh, të mos shkelësh më në  këto varre të pakallura.
U mësova pothuajse me të gjitha. U mësova dhe me atë grua të pakët me shtat të çrregullt që zbriste e ngjitej gëzueshëm në shkallaret e boshta me jehonë zbrazëtie.
Ajo, me sytë e dukshëm të hetonte me ngulm, sikur të peshonte, e më pas interesi i shikimit të saj tymosej e ngjitej drejt natës pa yje e hënë, që ishte simbolika e këtyre pragmorteve mbrëmjesore.
Duket se ndonjëherë spitalet janë liri për ata që nuk duan kufizime e rregulla në jetë. Për burrat, mund të jetë dehje e aprovuar që në prag. Për fëmijët, si në rastin e djalit tim, ishte lumturi që do të shtrihej e vraponte nëpër koridore pa bërë detyrat e angaritë e tjera shkollore.
Për atë grua...!?
....................................
Qëllonte që e shihja me një fëmijë të verdhë në fytyrë dhe që dëneste ankueshëm, teksa nervozizmi i saj e zvarriste ngutshëm, Telefoni i binte papushim si një kambanë lavdimadhe që e tërhiqte drejt ekstremeve .
Dhe ajo ikte! Ikte mesnatave, mesditave, herë duke zvarritur dënesën e fëmijës, dhe herë të tjera duke dëgjuar gjysmën e tij që fshihej tek dera e lutej, o ma...!. Dënesa dukej në hapësirën e këmbëve të saj të ikura si një pinjoll rastësor midis epshit dhe nënës.
Ikte, nxitimthi e gëzueshëm me dënesën! Me telefonin ne vesh.Me kukurizmat dhe pëshpërimat e pafundme mes hapave, mes këmbëve të saj.
Djali qante tek dera me një lodër të thyer  në dorë, deri sa ajo shfaqej po përsëri gëzueshëm me po të njëjtin ritëm bisede telefonike dhe  jehonën  tymtë të  korridoreve.
Njerëzit venin e vinin. Unë prisja e përcillja si i punësuar për tymosur e të pëshpërisja, Ç`ti bësh...kur të zë...halli !
Telefoni gjëmonte kambanash. Gjysmëlodra e verdhë dukej që qante nga hapësira boshe mes këmbëve të saj.
Ajo vente e vinte me axhendën e takimeve të mbushur deri në babëzi.

Gjysmëlodrën e zinte gjumi në pllakat grizeza të spitalit, sepse s`kishte më forcë të ngjitej në shtratin e lartë.
Sa herë mesnatave e ngrija për në shtrat, ai lidhej çuditshëm pas trupit tim, si nga frika e një përplasjeje apo e një vërvitjeje mbi shtroje. Njëherë pëshpëriti, ma. Dhe kjo gjysmë-ma-je e thënë nga ai, më bëri të lëshoja pëshpërima të çuditshme! Madje, teksa u bëra gati ta fyeja si të përdalë dhe kurvë, u ndala e thashë se ajo ishte nënë, ma-ja e tij.
Infermieret më shihnin me habi kur ai i bënte injeksionet vetëm i lidhur pas trupit tim e donte të flinte në krahët e  mi.

 Djali çirrej teksa ajo pëshpëriste gëzueshëm atë copëz pritjeje të gjatë nga sëmundja e tij! Ai  çirrej i pafuqishëm dhe i verdhë në derën e dhomës. Ajo pëshpëriste gëzueshëm në kambanën e saj, se ishte përsëri në spital dhe do të rrinte ca javë. E pëshpëriste gëzueshëm me këmbët që vraponin pas tingujve të epshëm të telefonit. Dhe kjo, nga pritja e saj e gjatë për të ardhur në liri, ngaqë ai, lodra e verdhë që ajo zvarriste, nuk ishte sëmurur këto kohë.
Kjo mossëmundje e tij, përkthehej për të , pamundësi për takime .Pamundësi për të larguar lodhjen e jetës së saj boshe .Vitet dhe koha e kishin bërë plagë takimesh e ndarjesh,  e tashmë me një barrë të re, me dikë që i pëshpëriste sëmundshëm në kraharor,  ma.....
E kjo qënësi jo e plotë prej nëne, pështillej i drobitur rreth këmbëve të saj, bashkë frymët e dehura mesnatave të ndezuara nga orgazmat.
Ajo ikte ! 
Ndonjëherë shpupuriste ondet e mëdha të flokëve me gishta e fluturonte.
Fëmija flinte në stolin e tymosjes me mua dhe dihaste frikshëm gjysmëfrymësh të mbetura nga nëna dhe babai i panjohur.
Kambana vinte errshëm , për të ikur përsëri me të njëjtin tingull pas shpine dhe me të njëjtën hije të zbehtë që i ngjitej nëpër këmbë.
Pëshpërimat e saj njehsoheshin pas të verdhës me rënkimet e kambanës si orgji e radhës, nën të njëjtin qiell që s`kishte asnjë yll! Dhe ndoshta më vrullshëm. Ndoshta , deri në shtrimin tjetër në spital , gjysmë-maja duhet ta heshtte kambanën, e hëna duhet kalonte nxitimthi ciklet mujore mes hapave të etur të këmbëve të saj.
..
 Unë vazhdoja të thelloja miqësinë me të sapoardhurit, me të ikurit, me pritjet, me orarin e injeksioneve, turnet e mjekëve, ftohtinerrësirrën e gjatë dimërore .
Spitali, i shtrirë nga lindja në përëndim mbi kodrën e qytetit, tymoste flunë e natës në çdo qoshe ku nuk arrinte drita e neonëve.

----------

